# CEM and Mod GRF 1-29



## StanG (Mar 21, 2014)

Ive been getting quite a few PM's regarding this. Many people are under the impression CEM does not have a Mod GRF 1-29. The fact is, they do.
CEM has:

CJC-1295 - a Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone with Drug Affinity Complex (GHRH w/DAC). It has a long half/active life and can be administered to research subjects as infrequently as 1x/week.

CJC-1293 - Also a Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone with Drug Affinity Complex (GHRH w/ DAC). It has a long half/active life, but not as long as CJC-1295. It can be administered to research subjects as infrequently as 2x/week.

Sermorelin - A GHRH without Drug Affinity Complex (GHRH w/o DAC). It has a short half/active life and should be administered to research subjects multiple times daily. Sermorelin is a true Mod GRF 1-29.

The confusion here spawned from RC companies inaccurately referring to cjc-1293 as a MOD GRF 1-29. There is a true CJC-1293, it has the Drug Affinity Complex attached to the amino acid chain. CEM accurately and correctly identifies its GHRH peptides. They have a true CJC-1295, A true CJC-1293 and a true MOD GRF 1-29 (Sermorelin)

I hope this clears up the confusion for some people.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 22, 2014)

Sermorelin is indeed modified Grf 1-29...
Even Wikipedia has a brief article about it...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sermorelin


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 22, 2014)

If we were talking about test, drol, GH, primo, deca, tren, mast, proviron, ai's, contest prep, etc., I'd be right there. But this topic has confused the hell out of me! I was planning to pin 100mcg CJC-1295 (no DAC), and 100mcg GHRP-2 three times/day. Now, I'm back to square one. I know this stuff can help give me a little extra edge, but damn, it's confusing! StanG, you were recommended by a board Vet here. Send me a pm so we can talk.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 22, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> If we were talking about test, drol, GH, primo, deca, tren, mast, proviron, ai's, contest prep, etc., I'd be right there. But this topic has confused the hell out of me! I was planning to pin 100mcg CJC-1295 (no DAC), and 100mcg GHRP-2 three times/day. Now, I'm back to square one. I know this stuff can help give me a little extra edge, but damn, it's confusing! StanG, you were recommended by a board Vet here. Send me a pm so we can talk.



Your CJC-1295 (no dac) is most likely mislabeled modified GRF 1-29. If you're wanting to pin GHRP-2 with Mod GRF 1-29 then you probably have that combination.
Was the no dac marketed as Mod GRF? If so, it probably is.  

Most of the peptide companies out there don't know one from the other and are just labeling products based on what they're told that they are.
Meaning, most of them AREN'T chemists. (Some of them are)

There truly is no such thing as CJC-1295 no dac...
CJC is a dac product, if there's no dac there's no CJC.

Then what is my CJC-1295 no dac? WTF are you taliking about? I have it right here in my hand so I know it exists.

As I stated earlier, you most likely have mislabeled Mod GRF 1-29 which is Sermorelin (Sermorelin is actually a trademarked brand name, at least, it used to be as the drug is no longer marketed in the US).

For more information on peptides I recommend Dat's site.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 22, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Your CJC-1295 (no dac) is most likely mislabeled modified GRF 1-29. If you're wanting to pin GHRP-2 with Mod GRF 1-29 then you probably have that combination.
> Was the no dac marketed as Mod GRF? If so, it probably is.
> 
> Most of the peptide companies out there don't know one from the other and are just labeling products based on what they're told that they are.
> ...



Thanks for the reply! And I originally looked at purchasepeptides http://www.purchasepeptides.com/buy...9-cjc-1295-w/o-dac-2-mg-buy-1-get-1-free-usa/
(Hope that's ok to post. If not, I'll edit it quickly.)
And yes, theirs says "mod grf 1-29" but parenthetically also says "CJC-1295 no DAC" If this was old school stuff, I'd be fine. But this new stuff has me wrapped around the flag pole to a degree. 
Btw, I'm not familiar with DAT's site. Can you post a link, or if that's not a good idea, pm it to me? Thanks!


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 22, 2014)

StanG said:


> Ive been getting quite a few PM's regarding this. Many people are under the impression CEM does not have a Mod GRF 1-29. The fact is, they do.
> CEM has:
> 
> CJC-1295 - a Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone with Drug Affinity Complex (GHRH w/DAC). It has a long half/active life and can be administered to research subjects as infrequently as 1x/week.
> ...



O/t sorry. This is what I've been searching for. Glad you have it!: http://www.cemproducts.com/ancillaries/ursodeoxycholic-acid.html
Let's say a guy has a large lab animal that's using 150mg Anadrol/day (plus injectibles),in prep for a lab animal show, and is currently taking:
250mg TUDCA 2x/day
600mg NAC 2x/day
Himalaya Liv52 3x/day
Would all of the above still be recommended with the addition of 250mg UDCA 2x/day, or would you believe the UDCA would work well as a stand alone? Liver enzymes of the lab animal are three points above normal with the above vs before when they were off the charts. Again, sorry to go o/t. Pm me, when you get a moment.


----------



## StanG (Mar 24, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> O/t sorry. This is what I've been searching for. Glad you have it!: http://www.cemproducts.com/ancillaries/ursodeoxycholic-acid.html
> Let's say a guy has a large lab animal that's using 150mg Anadrol/day (plus injectibles),in prep for a lab animal show, and is currently taking:
> 250mg TUDCA 2x/day
> 600mg NAC 2x/day
> ...




I dont think TUDCA and UDCA are both needed. I would jusy use the UDCA and I would keep the NAC. Im not a huge fan of Liv 52 but it wont hurt so you could keep it in there. NAC is an amazing supp, and not just for liver health. Its the ultimate anti-Oxidant with a host of benefits.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 24, 2014)

StanG said:


> I dont think TUDCA and UDCA are both needed. I would jusy use the UDCA and I would keep the NAC. Im not a huge fan of Liv 52 but it wont hurt so you could keep it in there. NAC is an amazing supp, and not just for liver health. Its the ultimate anti-Oxidant with a host of benefits.



I appreciate that! The reason I'm so concerned with liver, is my Dad passed away a few months ago from diabetes-related liver cirrhosis. He started with fatty liver, then it went to cirrhosis, then liver cnacer. 66 was too young for him to go...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Mar 24, 2014)

Purchasepeptides carries Mod-Grf 1-29 aka GRF 1-29. It's referred to as many in the industry as cjc-1295 without DAC because that's what testers have come to know it as. And if I'm not mistaken DAT was the one who created the name cjc-1295 without DAC. (CJC-1295 w/ out DAC) is listed on the site in parentheses because user we're confused when they visited the site looking for cjc-1295 without DAC and couldn't find it. So to eliminate confusion on the testers end Purchasepeptides wisely added it in the parentheses.


----------



## StanG (Mar 25, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> I appreciate that! The reason I'm so concerned with liver, is my Dad passed away a few months ago from diabetes-related liver cirrhosis. He started with fatty liver, then it went to cirrhosis, then liver cnacer. 66 was too young for him to go...



Sorry to hear that man. Given that I say better safe than sorry but dont double up on the UDCA / TUDCA..thats too much. The liv 52 etc wont hurt anything so go for it...
Again sorry for you loss bro..


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 25, 2014)

StanG said:


> Sorry to hear that man. Given that I say better safe than sorry but dont double up on the UDCA / TUDCA..thats too much. The liv 52 etc wont hurt anything so go for it...
> Again sorry for you loss bro..



Thanks! It's been a hard road. By the time I received the phone call about him going to the ICU w/ liver failure, I jumped on a plane, and when I got there, his liver, kidneys, and heart had failed. He passed away five hours later. I didn't get to say goodbye... I'll never forgive myself for not going "back home" more often. He contracted Diabetes, and numerous skin issues decades ago from the Agent Orange he was constantly doused with in Vietnam. Of course, the VA to this day still won't own up to it. No wonder he was so angry when I was deployed during OIF. I now understand the "hazards" he worried about...


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 25, 2014)

Btw, I may be very serious about competing, but I'm even more serious about doing it safer than I used to when I'd take my liver enzymes up 3-4X the normal range. Today, I get labs every two months, and yes, take the liver protectants VERY seriously. I usually stay in the normal range, and maybe only a few points elevated with 150mg/day Anadrol. I believe the TUDCA, and NAC are the main reasons for this, but I'm absolutely going to order some UDCA, and take 2 caps/week with my above regimen, get labs done while on orals, and see where I stand. If I can accomplish a normal hepatic panel with Anadrol, that's saying something...


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 25, 2014)

What Tudca product do you like to use?


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been using this, but I'm not saying it's the "best" TUDCA by any means: http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Powders-TUDCA-Tauroursodeoxycholic-Acid/dp/B00CFOQAWQ
Others here may have other brands they like Better.


----------



## StanG (Mar 25, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> Btw, I may be very serious about competing, but I'm even more serious about doing it safer than I used to when I'd take my liver enzymes up 3-4X the normal range. Today, I get labs every two months, and yes, take the liver protectants VERY seriously. I usually stay in the normal range, and maybe only a few points elevated with 150mg/day Anadrol. I believe the TUDCA, and NAC are the main reasons for this, but I'm absolutely going to order some UDCA, and take 2 caps/week with my above regimen, get labs done while on orals, and see where I stand. If I can accomplish a normal hepatic panel with Anadrol, that's saying something...



Wow I can understand why your Dad was so concerned about you and your deployment man.
I agree with your line of thinking and I think you can compete AND do it safely. I wish you all the best man! Keep us posted as to your progress.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks again!


----------

